# Datenverlust - Wiederherstellung von Found.000



## Morpheus_911 (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,
wahrscheinlich funktioniert meine Festplatte nicht mehr lange. Beim Start des Computer wurde Windows nicht mehr gefunden. Ich habe darauf versucht die Partition neu zu formatieren und Windows 2000 neu zu installieren. Nach mehreren Versuchen habe ich ihn dann wieder zu laufen bekommen.
Beim Start von Windows erscheint aber manchmal dieses Diagnoseprogramm Chkdsk oder Scandisk. Dabei wurden mir zahlreiche Dateien als fehlerhaft eingestuft. Im Explorer waren diese Dateien bzw. ganze Ordner dann in eine Datei ohne Endung und einer Größe von 32 KB umgewandelt. Die eigentlichen Dateien wurden in einen neuen Ordner C:\\FOUND.000 mit Namen FILE0001.CHK bis FILE9999.CHK verschoben.
In versch. Foren habe ich gelesen, dass man die Dateien mit einem Editor öffnen soll und dann sieht, um welche Datei es sich handelt. Das ist auch öfters möglich.
Auch mit dem PC Inspector konnte ich mir die Dateien wieder anzeigen lassen. Doch leider handelt es sich hier um 10.000 Dateien mit einer Gesamtgröße von fast 20 GB.
Kennt jemand ein Programm (auch kostenpflichtig), dass die neueste Version einer veränderten Datei herausfiltern kann bzw. ganze Verzeichnisstrukturen wieder in Ordnung bringen kann?
Oder kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich all diese Dateien (doc, jpg, pdf, mp3, gif, htm, psp, exe...) am besten und am schnellsten wieder an ihren richtigen Platz bringe?

Danke schon mal im Voraus!!
mfg Christian


----------



## Riddick1107 (18. Februar 2008)

Ob es ein Programm dafür gibt weiß ich nicht.
Hast du vor die Daten wiederherzustellen?
Ich glaube eher nicht das dies gehen wird, da diese Found Ordner immer auf defekte Sektoren auf der Festplatte hinweißen.


----------



## Morpheus_911 (18. Februar 2008)

Ich habe das Programm UnCHK gefunden, das die Dateien wiederherstellen kann. Leider kann es den ursprünglichen Dateinamen nicht wiederherstellen. Auch denke ich erzeugt es viele Dateien nicht richtig.

Gibt es ein Programm, das die Verzeichnisstruktur am Tag vor dem Crash anzeigen kann? Wie war ein bestimmter Ordner an jenem Tag aufgebaut?

Danke


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. Februar 2008)

In Sachen Datenwiderherstellung habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit "Get Data Back" von Runtimesoft gemacht: http://www.runtime.org/gdb.htm
Die kostenlose Version kann einem anzeigen, was das Programm alles findet.


----------



## AchtBit (19. Februar 2008)

Morpheus_911 am 18.02.2008 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das Programm UnCHK gefunden, das die Dateien wiederherstellen kann. Leider kann es den ursprünglichen Dateinamen nicht wiederherstellen. Auch denke ich erzeugt es viele Dateien nicht richtig.
> 
> Gibt es ein Programm, das die Verzeichnisstruktur am Tag vor dem Crash anzeigen kann? Wie war ein bestimmter Ordner an jenem Tag aufgebaut?
> 
> Danke



Die Dateinamen sowie die Dateistruktur lassen sich nicht mehr herstellen. Die sind für immer verloren.


----------

